# Brembo Brakes



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I put my Brembo cross drilled rotors on my 93 Alty, and I love the new brakes. I felt a big difference in braking performance. I highly reccomend them.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

skylineawd said:


> *I put my Brembo cross drilled rotors on my 93 Alty, and I love the new brakes. I felt a big difference in braking performance. I highly reccomend them. *


Crossdrilling otherwise completly stock rotors do not make a big difference! Brembo OEM replacment rotors are just stock rotors made by Brembo.

Mike


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, but I was told the quality in the metal that Brembo uses was better than OEM. But if not, I still felt a difference in the braking performance. Maybe it's just those holes, hehe. Although only there to disapate heat. IDK?


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Nissan OEM rotors I believe are made by Brembo. And like he said, those holes arnt doing much for you, other then reducing the thermal capacity of the rotor and reducing its structural integrity.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

You probably feel a difference because they're new. New brakes are always surprising because your replacing a wear item that you use so often you don't notice the slow gradual weaking of the system. As soon as you replace them it's like "bam! these suckers stop!"


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

hehe, yeah good point.


----------

